# Isla mujares



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Any one taken a sport fisher from ob to isla mujares? Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Never a sportfisher but I've been a couple of times by Sailboat.
might I make a suggestion, If you can afford the fuel, hire a Capt who's been before so you can learn the channels and Mexican protocols for coming into port.
Last time I was there was over 20 years ago and I.M. was a quaint little sleepy island.
no telling today.
it was a shame that most of the coral reefs there looked like limestone (no color/dead) 
I suspect it was all the raw sewage they were dumping into the waters between IM and Cancun.
if you get a chance hire someone to take you to Chechanetza (or however you spell it) and Taloom (spelling wrong I'm sure) Mayan Ruins that are quite fascinating
the blue Deep Bluewater was only a few miles out


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty sure Pat Dineen (member name: flyliner) has done it numerous times. PM him


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

thanks! i'll message him.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

I took a my 37 Bertram from grand isle to isla. Fished there 3 years


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Over estimate your fuel. Out 300 to 400 miles in the center of the gulf,current is 10 knots roughly. Coming right at you. I used barrels . Make sure you get a serious pump that fuels you quick.. You may have to refuel on following sea if you have rough conditions. This means heading backwards early feb march. You will have a dominate south wind through yucatan early in the year. You can't estimate your range with normal conditions. Current is a trip. My boat had the early 3126 cats 420hp and would fly.. Was running 22knots untill contoy island at 3 am. Took me an hour before I looked at GPS to realize we weren't moving. Pitch dark,tired and punchy just watching lights at contoy .. Boat behaving the same as it did for the last 10 hours. Had to run full throttle for a 30 minutes to get out.. Stay east of contoy and it will make your life easier. I would not go with buddy or follow boat. They make it more dangerous IMO if they aren't prepared,it can put you in jeopardy.. I had a follow boat that estimated there fuel by cruising the beach..captain on a new 43 bert under powered pos imo. Cost us extra 2 days and fighting 12 ft head sea for 30 hours. I am new to PFF but can tell you a lot about the fishing in cancun 
pm me if you want


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Awesome responses! Pm sent!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

always expect the worst traveling in the winter i was taking a 41 hateras from clear water to carabel we left at around 5 pm it was slick calm everyone had gone to sleep and i was on wheel watch we hit a point out in the middle grounds where we went from 1 ft to 6 to 10 in 10 mins the captain woke up and thought we hit something we made it to carabel around 4 am try to go through the pass and are in 5 ft of water we ended up just holding up outside of the pass for 3 hours til the sun came up it was bad but think god we had fuel just a bad 6 hours and a good lesson learned


----------

